# Australian Systema



## silatman (Aug 4, 2005)

Does it exist in South Western Australia anywhere or are there any seminars likely to happen in and around the capital of Western Australia, Perth.
This systema is starting to interest me.


----------



## Kobayashi (Aug 4, 2005)

Silatman,

Go to www.russianmartialart.com and then click on the "other schools" link. I did see an instructor in Australia but don't know where he is relative to your location. If you contact him, he may know of seminars and/or training groups in your area. We are a relatively small community, so there are many training groups scattered about.


----------



## silatman (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers buddy!


----------

